# Thee Devil's Advocate



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

Here is a 1957 Bel Air Thee Devil's Advocate... It will be a step be step guide to building a radical custom lowrider... My goals is to get it done in a month and add updates every 4 days??? Mods will include suicide doors, cut trunk,and a hard top / convertible... These are the for sure mods, but might include a tilted front end and a few that might come during the build.. The interior will be pink with mirrors, also custom made front and back seats ... The paint will be candy apple red with a dark grey base... I will be using bare metal foil for the detail... For those that dont know, I hope to give you guys the inside scoop on how a radical is build??? So in 2008, we start to see bigger and better cars then before!!! 

REMEMBER EXACTO BLADES ARE VERY SHARP AND DANGEROUS TAKE CAUTION WHEN USING AND THERE IS OTHER WAYS TO DO THESE MODS??? 










Heres Thee Devils Advocate still in the package...









Heres what am going to start off with...









I like to start off with the doors first . 









Its best to start cutting at the corners on the doos with an excacto knife 
-------TAKE CAUTION WHEN USING EXACTO KNIFES----









Use the dull side of the blade to lightly scribe againt the groove of the line









Once you got a deep enough groove start to add a firm pressue (dull side only)









Next is the hardest part The Wing Window, use light pressure to cut









Now where are done.. There will be some cleaning up to do after wards 









We are not done yet .. I will be light sanding to clean the edges (save it for later) 









Later i will so you how to build the frames around the door jambs.. 









Now you are going to do the other side.. Same way, always use dull side.. 









Both doors are cut now.. I will show you how to hinge the doors, the cheap way?









Now the trunks turn, same way. Start at the edges, dull side light scribe..









Not to sure if iam going to use a one peice trunk, but will see???

Ok like I said, this is the first part of building a radical lowrider.. These are the basic steps and can be applied in diffrent forms of mods.. There is other ways to cut these parts out, a safe way.. If you are not formiler with the exacto DO NOT BOTHER!!! Am sure, some one will post it some where in this topic.. I also said it would be a hard top convertible...That I will save for last, same thing with the tilted front end.. Since the car is really flimsy and can snap in two.. Lets just keep it hard top for now or intill i can build those door frames ... Next time I will show you how to hinge the doors ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good work bro... i assume u will include the wheel in the firewall also?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

nice pics !!
looks real good so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 11:37 PM~9215793
> *good work bro... i assume u will include the wheel in the firewall also?
> *


  Heeeey, thats my trade mark


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 12 2007, 11:40 PM~9215806
> *nice pics !!
> looks real good so far  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 I had you in mind when I started this topic, I told you i will help you out..


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks homie !!!!
appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Not bad.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Good work so far homie


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

DAMNT, JUST CUT MY FINGER OFF


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 12:43 AM~9216079
> *DAMNT, JUST CUT MY FINGER OFF
> *


cool, takes pics... for our future safety topic ... live be the LAYITLOW rules "pics or it didnt happend"


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 12 2007, 09:48 PM~9216099
> *cool, takes pics... for our future safety topic ... live be the LAYITLOW rules  "pics or it didnt happend"
> *


 :werd:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 13 2007, 03:48 AM~9216099
> *cool, takes pics... for our future safety topic ... live be the LAYITLOW rules  "pics or it didnt happend"
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 12 2007, 09:51 PM~9216115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: somebody knows how to search google


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 03:53 AM~9216121
> *hno:  hno: somebody knows how to search google
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 12:51 AM~9216115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do? I know you werent buildin'


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Nov 13 2007, 03:54 AM~9216124
> *What did you do? I know you werent buildin'
> *


thats what happends when you get caugth searchin google


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 12 2007, 11:56 PM~9216134
> *thats what happends when you get caugth searchin google
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:nosad: :nosad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

Today I started the motor it is the 327 that came with that car... I used a gold base, with a candy coat, and 2 coats of clear .. I foiled the intake oil and trans pan 








The 327 motor block painted and foiled side case..









Heres the foiled intake...









Lucky for me it came with some chrome goodys ...









Heres a show motor block with chrome goody.. (still needs minor detail)


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

I decided to do some custom detail and clean the body up a bit... I removed the door handles, emblems and the side wing window .. I used 220 sand paper, for some that might to ruff.. I would say start off with 500, if you got a heavy hand... 









Heres the original door ... Still has side door handle and wing window..









This peice was to big to sand down... So i used a exacto to help me out..









Both doors so you can see the diffrance... 









a close up of the door ... Theres is options if you cut the wing wrong???









The Hood before the emblem got sanded down with 220..









A after shot of the trunk after it was cleaned up...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
cant see the pics


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

got them now :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

LET ME WHORE UP THIS TOPIC REAL QUICK... I WAS LOOKING THROUGH THE BOXES I LEFT AT MY MOMS HOUSE AND I FOUND SOME OLD PICS ..... MY FIRST MODEL CAR SHOW I WANT TO ... I ENTERED 3 CARS AND CAME HOME WITH 4 TROPHIES THIS 58 WAS BUILT IN 1997 ... THE TRIMMS LOOK WEIRD ... I THINK IT WAS THE PIC SOME HOW


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THIS 62 IS THE SECOND CAR I ENTERED IN THAT SHOW IN 98 THIS IS THE FIRST CAR I BUILT WITH NO MODS


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THIS 64 IS FROM 96 OR SO IT WAS WHEN GEL PENS WERE POPULAR ... CAUSE I USED IT TO DRAW THE MURALS ON THE TRUNK


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for this topic. have enjoyed looking at your builds.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 14 2007, 02:40 AM~9224335
> *Thanks for this topic. have enjoyed looking at your builds.
> *


THANKS DOGGY, THE BEST MODEL IS YET TO COME ... ITS GOING TO BE THE 13TH MODEL THAT I BUILD ..... ITS GOING TO BE A 1964 CHEVY IMPALA A RADICAL OF COURSE ..... BUT IT IS GOING TO BE LIKE NO RADICAL I HAVE BUILT ITS GOING TO BE CALLED WHAT ELSE .... THEE 13TH SIN!!! 
AFTER MISSERY62 AND THE TRUCK BUILD OFF ...AND THEE DEVILS ADVOCATE IS GOING TO BE A 70 MONTE CARLO AND ANOTHER 62 IMPALA ... BUT LIKE I SAID THEE 13TH SIN ... IS GOING TO BE THE BEST YET


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

I like how ur intake came out. Whtaz the best way to foil like that?


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

great topic homie, Its gonna help some of us
get a better idea on how to do some custom work
to our models......Im gonna keep my eye on this one,
nice builds by the way.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 14 2007, 04:54 AM~9224348
> *THANKS DOGGY,  THE BEST MODEL IS YET TO COME ... ITS GOING TO BE THE 13TH  MODEL  THAT I BUILD ..... ITS GOING TO BE A 1964 CHEVY  IMPALA  A RADICAL OF COURSE ..... BUT IT IS GOING TO BE LIKE NO RADICAL I HAVE BUILT  ITS GOING TO BE CALLED WHAT ELSE .... THEE 13TH SIN!!!
> AFTER MISSERY62 AND THE TRUCK BUILD OFF ...AND THEE DEVILS ADVOCATE  IS GOING TO BE A  70 MONTE CARLO AND ANOTHER 62 IMPALA ... BUT LIKE I SAID THEE 13TH SIN ... IS GOING TO BE THE BEST YET
> *


hey homie im sorry i ever doubted you,,
YOU A GREAT BUILDER WHOM I UNDERESTIMATED!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 14 2007, 08:04 PM~9230248
> *hey homie im sorry i ever doubted you,,
> YOU A GREAT BUILDER WHOM I UNDERESTIMATED!
> *


 LOL DONT WORRIE ABOUT IT..THATS WHY WE ARE HERE TO SEE WHERE WE CAN LEARN AND APPLY .... SO IN 2008 NO MORE EXCUSES FROM ANY BODY!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 14 2007, 12:53 AM~9223820
> *Today I started the motor it is the 327 that came with that car... I used a gold base, with a candy coat, and 2 coats of clear ..  I foiled the intake oil and trans pan
> 
> 
> ...



Engines looking Sweet Yayo


oneyed


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok heres the next session, Thees Devil Advocate gets hinged??? I did not do the trunk yet, for the reason I dont have a clue in what dirrection I should go ??? The trunk is hinged the same way...These Q-tips i only found them at the 99 cent store??? 









First you need some of this  Baking soda !!!









Heres the cheap way to hinge, make sure the q- tips are the tube type 









This is the shape you want to end up with??? Use a needle nose plair ...









Cut the Q-tips to a certain length... Every model will be about the same..









Crazy glue the q-tip the the inside q-panel... After the hinge clears ...









Use a peice of tape to make sure the door closes perfect... 









You can now add the other two tubes to the door ...









And your done with one side ... Do the other side the same way...









Door closed ... Shaved handles, and vent window... 









THEE DEVIL'S ADVOCATE!!! 

And to sturdy the doors, use the baking soda with crazy glue... Make sure you dont get crazy glue on the q-panel tube ... It will be hard to open up


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

Heres a tipper if your not sure how the mod will look... Use a slap of tape in the inside??? 









A peice of tape in the inside...









Here's the door opened using tape ...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thats a great Tip YAYO! :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

good tip YAYO!! i know what im gonna try on my next project  im watchin this topic for more great tips


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

Iam glade everybody finds this topic usefull.... Iam giving you guys a brief inside .. It might be some thing you already know and it might be something that you did not ... If am not clear about some thing .. Just ask??? Most of these mods will take alot of trail and error.. Also alot of practice...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 16 2007, 02:07 AM~9239724
> *Iam glade everybody finds this topic usefull.... Iam giving you guys a brief inside .. It might be some thing you already know  and it might be something that you did not ... If am not clear about some thing .. Just ask??? Most of these mods will take alot of trail and error.. Also alot of practice...
> *


ive been doin tha q tip thing forever now cuz its cheaper!!and easy to work with


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

The 57's frame .... A quick tease shot 









Candy apple red with a dark grey base ... well go back to it later...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 16 2007, 09:56 PM~9246319
> *The 57's frame .... A quick tease shot
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and Glossy!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

build looks better and better every time....
Great tips homie..


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

Just finished the capping of the doors and door frames ... You may see some gaps and things a little out of place ... That is just a sign of lazyness??? If you spend the extra time to shape the plastic, you will not have this prob... More work for me to do later... When capping the doors and frames its better to put it on the frame once in awhile to see if it is going to fit properly... Since am doing custom interior I dont need to to test fit the original interior... 










I used a peice of a plastic sign to cap the doors ...









Using a ruler (with a metal edge would help) to cut some thin strips..









My strips are not straight... More work for me later???









Now shape the edges with 220 sand paper and add a long strip...









Next Iam going to cap the door frames...









I added a small lip, so it can give it a bit detail...









Next the rail ....









Now cap the Q-panel...









Finally make some cut outs for the door hinges can open freely...









Cap the front of the door for looks, and support if your going to tilt the front end... 









Add the thin plastic strips to the trunk ... To make a lip...









Lip added and cut a small section to allow trunk hinges to open freely...


To make these mods to a car always test fit... Make sure doors open and shut , body still fits on frame things like that keep in mind... When finised sand shape the caps and rails smooth... Thats way it is better to detail as you go so you want have to do it later


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i woundered how people got the lips on the trunk, now i know :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice work.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

Now I got the trunk hinged and opening and closing .. Like I said the way the doors are hinged are the same way the trunk, and hood ... Use your imaganation.. 









Heres the way the trunk should be hinged...









Crazy glue and some baking soda should do the trick...









Now add the trunk in place, this is the way the trunks going to sit...









Crazy glue the tubes to the trunk... Add baking soda to make it hold stronger...









give it a few minutes to dry and you done .....


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice 57 you working on  i working on a 57 to.JONAS


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

lookn great. love the under paint


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

If you are building a hard top radical then your done here. just lightly sand with 500, primer sand agian with 2000 base coat then top coat 









Just a tease pic with grill on....









Doors closed...









With custom interior, custom paint it can be a radical...









Next step is a full radical custom class...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

with you so far :thumbsup: 
keep it goin homie !!!!
do you premix the baking soda and superglue 1st or just sprinkle it on where the glue and tube meet ??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sprinkle it!
if you mix it it will dry b4 u have time to do ANYTHING!
IVE BENN DOIN THIS TRICK FOR A WHILE!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 18 2007, 08:36 AM~9252528
> *sprinkle it!
> if you mix it it will dry b4 u have time to do ANYTHING!
> IVE BENN DOIN THIS TRICK FOR A WHILE!
> *


 X2 sprinkle it while after you apply the glue ... it forms a solid bond ... also you can use it to do some body work to the cars ... but its better to use the baking powder and not the soda .. easier to sand


----------



## im on the grind (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks yayo lookin at the i finally know what to do to open this bubble kit i got.Thanks.

Byran.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

I got the 57 primed in black ... the best primer for that is that cheap wal mart brand that cost $1.24... Does not damage the plastic finish...















































If you are going for a hard top full custom ... Then you are done here.. 
... but that is not the deal here ... Am going for the radical custom class.. and what alot of people dont know how to do is the tilted front end... but dont worry iam working on it ... it is going to be my next major mod ..


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

you have just inspired me to open something up finally.!!!! Thanks killer model so far


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

HMHM yup the small tuts you wrote to covor all the aspects of you're progress sure makes this the perfect topic for those that want to learn stuff about the cutting and hinging 

Plus the fact that its a realy nice looking project so far


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 19 2007, 12:51 PM~9259776
> *you have just inspired me to open something up finally.!!!!  Thanks killer model so far
> *


 thanks .....this aint nothing yet ... still need to tilt the front and make it a convertible .... i have interior design issues... cant decided ..


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

quick teaser shot of thee unfinised frame


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

Convertiable time !!! Keep in mind if you are going to tilt the front end, the car is going to be flimsy as hell... just more caution when building 










I used a hack saw blade .. just let the q-panel guide your cut...









Same as before, let the winshield post guide the cut... 









Now the top is off...









A quick close up... Then clean up the cuts with a fingernail sander...









Look for the grey type .. The orange one sucks??? 

When cutting the top off of any model car ... It is best to look at the real cars to see how the windshield frame looks... Also the finger nail files will become your best friend .. you can use it to clean up any improfections...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

Heres what the car looks like with the doors on.... 

Next mod is the tilted front end ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 19 2007, 07:57 PM~9262280
> *lookin good
> *


thanks for the motivation


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

the last mod to this car... of all mods done this one takes the longest... alot of test fitting and cutting ... a tilted frontend is my favorite mod... you will see it on all my model cars 










Cut a design line of your choice across the fender...









Same thing to the bottom and the inside of the fire wall...









scary aint it ...lol









Your going to need the floor boards for the tranny hump and test fit ..









Reinforce the door frame to the fire wall and extend the fire wall...









Floor pans 









Test fit to the frame..









Test fit the fenders to the body ...









Finish capping the rest of the fire wall,sand smooth and am almost done.









Test fit again... 









And this is what it should look like???



Like i said this is the most time consumming difficult mod there is... There is alot of cutting and modifying... Next i will show you how to bondo the firewall smooth and hinge the front end to the frame... If you take your tim and do it right you my not need bondo just a good cleaning


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 god damn i dont think ill be doing that anytime soon

good job


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> scary aint it ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

:0 ..........looks bad ass


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

that it is .... you have to work with caution ... very easy to break but looks fucking good after its said in done .... any quiestions so far


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

NO SIR.... :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

Am almost done with this bitch... I decided to use bondo... The mixture is easy ... 
A little of bodo and a dot of hardner stir togather, intill blue and you gots like less then 3 minutes before it starts to get hard... Then let it sit for like 10 minutes and your good to go... Then sand away??? 










Don't trip if your results look like this???









Or like this!!!









Heres the top veiw...









And the magic creme... bondo and the hardner is a blue dot... no nasty thoughts









Add here and add there ... feather it on smooth ... less work for laters 









Top veiw.... Sand with 220 or a good finger nail file with a ruff grit...









THEE MISSERY T.M ... Just to let you know... i got it like that :biggrin: 









Side veiw ... still see my signature trade mark.. and you'll love it !!!









And test fit the biatch .... Now some primer on it and your done!!!


Next minor project is the hinging of the tilted front end and am done with the mods


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

oh yeah sure easy for you to say lmao
looks great really enjoying this thread !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

do u always put a rim in the firewall???


not knocking u down or anything but it looks way cleaner all molded but maybe thats just a personal preffrence 


to me it just looks tacky like u tryed to cover something up


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

looks good homie,
im getting some really good tips out
of this build.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 22 2007, 02:31 AM~9280414
> *do u always put a rim in the firewall???
> not knocking u down or anything but it looks way cleaner all molded but maybe thats just a personal preffrence
> to me it just looks tacky like u tryed to cover something up
> *


no prob bro... ever since i can remember i use to add the rim on all the cars .. well actually i used the original hub cap .. to remind me there is something still original about the car :biggrin: and ya you might be right that iam trying to take the focus away from something ... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

when cuttin off the roof of a car i usually cut it off at the front near the windshield frame first.... having the rear pillars still attached helps to keep the windshield frame from gettin damaged easily.... once the windshield frame is free, the rear pillars are easy..... just my 2 cents :thumbsup: keep up the good work!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 22 2007, 02:17 AM~9280381
> *oh yeah sure  easy for you to say  lmao
> looks great really enjoying this thread  !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 come on bro ... anything can be done even better then before .... AS LONG YOU GUYS GOT ME HERE ... AM WILLING TO HELP OUT ANYBODY...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 12:35 PM~9282473
> *when cuttin off the roof of a car i usually cut it off at the front near the windshield frame first.... having the rear pillars still attached helps to keep the windshield frame from gettin damaged easily.... once the windshield frame is free, the rear pillars are easy..... just my 2 cents  :thumbsup: keep up the good work!
> *


YOUR RIGHT .... I NEED TO GO BACK AND CORRECT IT ... THANKS


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 22 2007, 12:29 PM~9282442
> *no prob bro... ever since i can remember i use to add the rim on all the cars .. well actually i used the original hub cap .. to remind me there is something still original about the car  :biggrin: and ya you might be right that iam trying to take the focus away from something ... :biggrin:
> *




But Still Looks Clean Alot Of Work went into That Firewall Cant Wait To See The Rest Of tHe car :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 22 2007, 01:08 PM~9282673
> *But Still Looks Clean Alot Of Work went into That Firewall Cant Wait To See The Rest Of tHe car :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 22 2007, 01:08 PM~9282673
> *But Still Looks Clean Alot Of Work went into That Firewall Cant Wait To See The Rest Of tHe car :thumbsup:
> *


 THANKS BRO ... AFTER THIS ONE IAM ACTAULLY GOING TO DO A MILD CUSTOM ... ORIGINAL INTERIOR.. THE DOORS AND TRUNK OPENING LIKE THEY SUPPOSE TOO ... IT WILL HAVE A CUSTOM CANDY PAINT JOB... CANDY FRAME AND CHROME UNDIES AND FIREWALL NOT SPORTING THE 5TH RIM CAUSE IT IS NOT GOING TO HAVE THE TILT FRONT END    ITS GOING TO BE A CANDY ORANGE ... NO NAME YET ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sorry to whore up your topic but i know a lot of people are watchin this thread.

instead of using q-tips, if you aint got that style, you can use a ink pen tube. i cut open the trunk on my 70 gtx runner and i dont have the tube style q-tips but lots of pens lol.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice work bro.....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
got a question about the door frame and rail.
when you do that do you have it on a flat surface with the interior tub inside ??
and do you at some point permantly attach the rails door frame to the interior ???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 23 2007, 01:52 PM~9288367
> *hey homie
> got a question about the door frame and rail.
> when you do that do you have it on a flat surface with the interior tub inside ??
> ...


you have to in a sense free ball it and it helps to have the interior tube also installed so you can have an idea of where you are going to crazy glue the door frame in the 57 its flush with the side rail ... also when building a hard top its better to make the interior tub easy to remove cause you would have to install the interior last... no i dont think you have to tester glue the interior tub permantly to the car but it does help after your done building the car


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ok last of the mods 










here am going to hing the front end of the car . measure it up & cut 









make sure you get the fenders as close as possible 









mark your spot to to crazy glue with baking powder in place 









next cut a slice threw the frames front horns to add the tubes 









and frome the bottom you cant see nothing 

these the paper clipps you are going to cyt like in a L shape then am done


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ya i know there where some people on turkey day that got a better sneak peak at the THEE DEVILS ADVOCATE



















just some teaser shots


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

and yes the car does close back up


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

very nice looking, the only thing that caught my eye as a problem was the drivers side of the firewall dipps down lower than the passenegers.. dont know if you ment to go that way or not.. other than that lookin pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 25 2007, 02:59 AM~9298753
> *very nice looking, the only thing that caught my eye as a problem was the drivers side of the firewall dipps down lower than the passenegers.. dont know if you ment to go that way or not.. other than that lookin pretty good :thumbsup:
> *


opps i but the 5th wheel on the wrong side


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 25 2007, 06:12 AM~9298777
> *opps i but the 5th wheel on the wrong side
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: i thought you were just switching it up on this one :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

to hide that i should add a 6th wheel .... addind another rim on the other side


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

than its gonna look like a face looking at me if u get another pic like the one above :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i thought i had more pics.... just waiting on the candy red to airbrush this car done . might try patterns ???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 27 2007, 08:01 PM~9321640
> *i thought i had more pics.... just waiting on the candy red to airbrush this car done .  might try patterns ???
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good man....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

That's Bad Ass! Thinking out side of the box!  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 27 2007, 11:19 PM~9321795
> *That's Bad Ass!  Thinking out side of the box!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks every body for thee encouraging and positive feed back .


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO, NICE


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

That is truely phenominal I am still in shock. I am new to the forums here I have been building models since age 4 and I am 22 now. I started with snap together and moved up from there and started basic mods. Lowering, shaved door handles and emblems, chop tops. I have a project I am working on and I want to suicide the doors and I did read the how to you did. I think I can get started but I am confused on what you used to build your door jams. Also what bondo do you use? I would appreciate any information. Its not a low rider so I hope thats ok. I am not big on building low riders but for all those who build them I have more respect for you and your work than any. I could never do some of the things you guys do. Thanx


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweeet work on the 57


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Dec 2 2007, 12:26 PM~9354861
> *That is truely phenominal I am still in shock. I am new to the forums here I have been building models since age 4 and I am 22 now. I started with snap together and moved up from there and started basic mods. Lowering, shaved door handles and emblems, chop tops. I have a project I am working on and I want to suicide the doors and I did read the how to you did. I think I can get started but I am confused on what you used to build your door jams. Also what bondo do you use? I would appreciate any information. Its not a low rider so I hope thats ok. I am not big on building low riders but for all those who build them I have more respect for you and your work than any. I could never do some of the things you guys do. Thanx
> *


First of all welcome to LAYITLOW . For the door jambs, I used an old plastic sign. The reason i used it was it was free.. :biggrin: It is thick and easy to use ... If you have a hobbie store near you (better yet we have a few guys in here that have hobbies shops that will be more then happy to sale you what you need) Iam sure you can also find strelene thats also can be used .. all it is is a blank peice of straight plastic. 
About the bondo if you take your time and do it right, you will not need none... but i used regualar bondo any brand will do... or you can also do the crazy glue and corn starch trick (or baking powder or babypowder) that is a good trick to fill in any gaps .... But what ever you do dont use spot puty ... in the within the years it shrinks... so dont use it


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 2 2007, 12:51 PM~9354968
> *sweeet work on the 57
> *


 thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .....no updates yet ....


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

Is there an easier way of cutting out the doors without messing up the door or body. The knife thing takes way too long and scuffs the body up too much.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

razor blade. thats what i use and it dont scuff up the body unless you slip or something. it may take a while but its worth it


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Dec 2 2007, 06:31 PM~9356892
> *Is there an easier way of cutting out the doors without messing up the door or body. The knife thing takes way too long and scuffs the body up too much.
> *


it usally takes me like 5 minutes to cut the trunk both doors and the front end ... with out damaging the car ... i never tried any other way ... there is from what i understand they use sawing string


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

where can you get this sawing string? What knife do you use to cut your doors and trunk? I dont think my knife is sharp enough thats why. It seriously took me over an hour to cut out one door.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

nice bro, I wanna do a tilt front end one one of my shit soon


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Dec 2 2007, 11:48 PM~9360315
> *where can you get this sawing string? What knife do you use to cut your doors and trunk? I dont think my knife is sharp enough thats why. It seriously took me over an hour to cut out one door.
> *


same exacto knife that i used here ... i use the dull part to cut ... i first lightly scribe the doors line and the go on a light but heavy scribe the second time


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

57s turning out freakin nice YAYO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 3 2007, 12:41 AM~9360752
> *57s turning out freakin nice YAYO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro iam thinking about doing some custom murals on thee 57 heres an example .... this was done sometime in 99 or so


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

do it up bro it will look good :cheesy:


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanx for the tips. I think I figured out why it took me soo long. I did a practice one on a body that I had and the body was much thicker than most so thats why it may have taken soo long. I noticed something that I have never heard of on here called foiling. What is that? I saw it done on an engine and it looked really good but how do you do it? Thanx sorry for all the newb questions.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

foiling is where you put bare metal foil (knowin as BMF) on whatever you want to look like chrome: window trim,valve covers,air cleaners ect. i dunno how to do (havent dont it yet) but i know other people will pitch in on that


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Dec 3 2007, 04:32 PM~9364984
> *Thanx for the tips. I think I figured out why it took me soo long. I did a practice one on a body that I had and the body was much thicker than most so thats why it may have taken soo long. I noticed something that I have never heard of on here called foiling. What is that? I saw it done on an engine and it looked really good but how do you do it? Thanx sorry for all the newb questions.
> *


 HOW DO YOU EVER EXPECT TO LEARN IF YOU DO NOT ASK QUIESTIONS  SPIKEKID IS CORRECT BMF IS SHORT FOR BARE METAL FOIL ... ITS A VERY THIN FOIL WITH AN ADHISIVE BACKING . YOU EASY CUT IT WITH A EXACTO AND A METAL EDGE RULER TO THE SHAPE YOU NEED ..THEN APLY TO THE PART AND THE WITH A Q-TIP YOU MASSAGE IT ON INTILL YOU GET ANY WRINKLES OUT... YOU CAN ALSO POLISH FOR A MORE BRILLENT SHINE ... YOU CAN DO AROUND THE WINDOWS, MOLDINGS AND ANY THING YOU WANT TO LOOK CHROMED ... I USE ALOT WHEN I DO MY CARS... I DO REAR ENDS DRIVE SHAFT MUFFLERS ... BASICALLY ANYTHINK AND EVERYTHING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS VERY POULAR IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD 


HERES SOME EXAMPLES


















EVERYTHING THAT IS CHROME IS FOILED ... EXCEPT THE RIM ADAPTERS ,... THOSE ARE CHROME PAINTED


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Dec 3 2007, 08:09 PM~9365718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those functional knockoffs???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats badass man. how the hell did you do that?? 

i wanna do that to my dart model :cheesy:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 06:49 PM~9365957
> *thats badass man. how the hell did you do that??
> 
> i wanna do that to my dart model :cheesy:
> *


  YOU JUST PUT THE RIMS BACK ON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:angry: fuckin smartass

got a "how to" on that? :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

FIRST YOU LIFT UP THE CAR TWIST THE KNOCK OFF COUNTER CLOCK WISE WITH YOUR INDEX AND THUMB (REMEMBER RIGHTY TIGHTY, LEFTY LUCY) INTILL IT COMES LOOSE THEM YOU PICK UP THE RIM YOU ARE GOING TO USE THEN TIGHTING THE KNOCK OFF CLOCK WISE .....LOL ...SORRY COULD NOT HELP IT ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

what you use to make the adaptors and stuff, or can they be bought?


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

So there is a special foil you use to BMF. I was thinking wow how do they do that will regular foil. Can you pick that up at a hobby shop or something? I have hobby shops where I live but they dont care half the shit I ever need. Also what thickness of styrene plastic do you use to do your door jams and the trunk lip? Forgot to ask that last time. Your right I wont ever learn if i dont ask hence why i do. I just know that it gets annoying to the vets on here when a newb signs on. Thanx guys


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Dec 3 2007, 08:10 PM~9366675
> *So there is a special foil you use to BMF. I was thinking wow how do they do that will regular foil. Can you pick that up at a hobby shop or something? I have hobby shops where I live but they dont care half the shit I ever need. Also what thickness of styrene plastic do you use to do your door jams and the trunk lip? Forgot to ask that last time. Your right I wont ever learn if i dont ask hence why i do. I just know that it gets annoying to the vets on here when a newb signs on. Thanx guys
> *


YA IT IS A SPECAIL MODEL FOIL THAT IS USED .. IT COST LIKE 10 BUCKS ITS 6X9 OR SO ... YOU APPLY LIKE A STICKER.. YOU CAN DO ALOT OF CARS IF YOU JUST DO THE WINDOWS AND TRIMMS ... THE THICKNESS OF THE PLASTIC I USED WAS AS THICK AS A DIME ON ITS SIDE ... LIKE I SAID THERE IS A FEW PEOPLE ON HERE THAT OWN HOBBY STORES THAT WILL BE MORE THEN HAPPY TO SALE YOU WHAT YOU NEED


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

do they cut discounts for the guys on here? I have a daughter so most of my money goes to her


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Dec 4 2007, 01:12 AM~9369439
> *do they cut discounts for the guys on here? I have a daughter so most of my money goes to her
> *


ALL I GOT TO SAY IS IT IS AN EXPENSIVE HOBBIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

well i dont need to buy anything just yet i have to get this one door to work right first. I cant bend the hinge or get everything lined up properly


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

has anyone ever tried making the hinge all one piece rather than 2 pieces. I am still trying to perfect my door. Its my first but its an attempt none the less.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Dec 4 2007, 10:49 PM~9375580
> *has anyone ever tried making the hinge all one piece rather than 2 pieces. I am still trying to perfect my door. Its my first but its an attempt none the less.
> *


you mean bend the metal part in one?? if so ya i have but i think it might be harder to get em to match up


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

That is what i was talking about sorry for not being clear. I matched mine up pretty well. Better than i did when they were 2. I have an eye like that where i can do it better one way than the other.


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

YAYOS64 when you gonna give us some updates on the 57 chevy. I wanna see some progress.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Dec 5 2007, 10:33 PM~9385637
> *YAYOS64 when you gonna give us some updates on the 57 chevy. I wanna see some progress.
> *


sorry bro i been stuck on stupid with this one .....it is waiting to be painted ..but i will start on thee chasais today. thee interior i kind of figured out how am going to do it ... but ????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

it's ok take ur time :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Dec 3 2007, 10:02 PM~9369383
> *YA IT IS A SPECAIL MODEL FOIL THAT IS USED ..  IT COST LIKE 10 BUCKS ITS 6X9 OR SO ... YOU APPLY LIKE A STICKER.. YOU CAN DO ALOT OF CARS IF YOU JUST DO THE WINDOWS AND TRIMMS ... THE THICKNESS OF THE PLASTIC I USED WAS AS THICK  AS A DIME ON ITS SIDE ... LIKE I SAID THERE IS A FEW PEOPLE ON HERE THAT OWN  HOBBY STORES THAT WILL BE MORE THEN HAPPY TO SALE YOU WHAT YOU NEED
> *


damn..... u gettin raped.... cost $5.50 at the hobby shops here in Hawaii.....


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: I'm new to this site as well as model building, but your step by step build is great! I like your 62 Impala that's my project I'm working on now.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Jan 2 2008, 06:39 PM~9590838
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I'm new to this site as well as model building, but your step by step build is great! I like your 62 Impala that's my project I'm working on now.
> *


 are you talking about the red 62 ... thanks im glade you find it helpful ...... iam going to be doing another build up topic its going to be a a 62 convertible ... it is going to be a non radical car ... just trunk and doors open up ... with a candy paint job..... its going to be a simple car nothing fancy


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Jan 2 2008, 06:39 PM~9590838
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I'm new to this site as well as model building, but your step by step build is great! I like your 62 Impala that's my project I'm working on now.
> *


btw welcome to LAYITLOW ....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

updates?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn now i got to go back and chop up my caddy agin now that i know what im doin


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

dont worry i have not forgot about this one ..... atleast yet??? here is a teaser pic 3 hours of my life, spent for one side and iam still not done...... i have to go back and add detail once the paint drys


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

and one more shot


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering if you had completed this project. Lookin good.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah bro, lookin good..lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Mar 7 2008, 12:30 PM~10113112
> *I was wondering if you had completed this project. Lookin good.
> *


thanks, but i been busy working on other projects new and old .... i put HIGH LIFE to the side for a minute i think THEE DEVILS ADVOCATE has another 50 hours to go .... i did finally added the first coat of paint, just so i can do some murals??? i will post teaser shots in a few hours ..... am charging the batteries ...am gonna clean the mural up and striaghtin up the lines ..... but i promise its gonna be worth your time later :biggrin: my goals with THEE DEVILS ADVOCATE is to be one of the baddest 57's out there


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good YAYO


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

pics as promised 




















now i need to do the other side


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: NICE WORK


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i give you 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah thats pretty sweet bro!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good man!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks everybody for the encouragement..... iam going to start the interior ....after i do the other side .... the interior is a set of seats and love seat that was made for NO LOVE. but the seats did not fit ... so that saved me time..... all i have to do is the dash and the trunk


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

dub post :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Mar 7 2008, 06:36 PM~10115322
> *pics as promised
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 god damn thats badass


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Mar 7 2008, 04:36 PM~10115322
> *pics as promised
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS SOME SICK SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks you guys .....all hand painted, murals. i did not know, what to put... so i picked up an old magazine and looked around and seen what i could add .... it is real hard to draw that small...


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Real nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Mar 7 2008, 11:41 PM~10117142
> *Real nice work! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 x-2 what did you use to draw those murals?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i finished the other side last night


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

a teaser shot of the whole car


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 7 2008, 10:15 PM~10117398
> *x-2 what did you use  to draw those murals?
> *


my imagination, j/k bro... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i use a gel pen


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

great work yayo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . what you paint the mmurals with ?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 8 2008, 08:25 PM~10123360
> *great work yayo  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: . what you paint the mmurals with ?
> *


thanks bro, i been using a silver gel pen... and then spraying a candy top coat over the silver murals.... if you want i can do a step by step for you on my next project... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Mar 8 2008, 07:56 PM~10123522
> *thanks bro, i been using a silver gel pen... and then spraying a candy top coat over the silver murals.... if you want i can do a step by step for you on my next project...    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

decided to do the fire wall


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

another shot of the fire wall


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Your Murals look great!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 13 2008, 12:15 AM~10157099
> *Your Murals look great!
> *


thanks bro, iam learning and hope to get better with time.... the last time i did this was some time i 1997 ...lol


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

As usuall "I'm Lovin it" Mc Ds quote


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

FENDERS ON THE CAR


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Mar 13 2008, 12:27 PM~10159560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERES THE MURAL, WITH A CANDY TOP COAT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this is badass great work!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

LOOKIN CRZY BRO :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------

